
“Policy on Adoption of Open Source Software for Government of India [pdf] - ghosh
http://deity.gov.in/sites/upload_files/dit/files/policy_on_adoption_of_oss.pdf
======
deepGem
Very relevant excerpt from the pdf

All Government Organizations, while implementing e-Governance applications and
systems must include a specific requirement in Request for Proposal (RFP) for
all suppliers to consider OSS along with CSS while responding. Suppliers shall
provide justification for exclusion of OSS in their response, as the case may
be. Government Organizations shall ensure compliance with this requirement and
decide by comparing both OSS and CSS options with respect to capability,
strategic control, scalability, security, life-time costs and support
requirements.

